# NF Medals



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 28, 2016)

*What are these medals?:*

J-jam it in - received 500 likes


1st place - Win first place in a contest in the forum


Contributor - Helped the betterment of NF


Straight laces - Go 5 years without being banned


NF member for ten years


Cookie - to the Mr. Obvious types


10k post medal


Broke through heaven - Has achieved 2m rep


*How does this work?*
If you fullfilll the requirements, please, end a PM to @Aphrodite 
@Trinity, @Xiammes or @ane and we will take care of it.
Please, bear in mind that, once a member has a medal, it can't be removed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 28, 2016)

how do i get a rezsheep?
also no medals 4 me pls


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 28, 2016)

I want that Rezsheep the most

he's so cute


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 28, 2016)

Give me everything you've got.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 28, 2016)

These medals can't be removed so only request if you want it.


----------



## giantbiceps (Nov 28, 2016)

Can i have this "" and this "  "


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 28, 2016)

giantbiceps said:


> Can i have this ""


+1 as well


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 28, 2016)

ane said:


> *What are these medals?:*
> 
> Straight laces - Go 5 years without being banned
> 
> ...


Ok can I have these 



> Cookie - to the Mr. Obvious types


whats this? Am I qualified to have it? 

10k posts soon


----------



## Addy (Nov 28, 2016)

how do i know if i fullfilled any of those requirements? i am not good navigating my profile to be honest ;-;


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 28, 2016)

I want a Hakuna Matata medal 





Haruka Katana said:


> Ok can I have these
> 
> whats this? Am I qualified to have it?
> 
> 10k posts soon

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 28, 2016)

Guys it will be easier if u pm the mods listed because not all will check the thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 28, 2016)

Addy said:


> how do i know if i fullfilled any of those requirements? i am not good navigating my profile to be honest ;-;



From the looks of things, you have qualified for the 10k post medal and the broke through heaven medal. You can request those.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks @Freyja 

I'll pm next time then. 


Vino said:


> I want a Hakuna Matata medal


----------



## Addy (Nov 28, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> From the looks of things, you have qualified for the 10k post medal and the broke through heaven medal. You can request those.


thanks. then, i request those


----------



## Yak (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm kindly requesting:

- straight laces
- contributor
- ten years member
- and 10 K post


Ty


----------



## Addy (Nov 28, 2016)

@Xiammes

thank you


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 28, 2016)

done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## giantbiceps (Nov 28, 2016)

These don't require any requirements so can i have them ?


----------



## Yak (Nov 28, 2016)

@Xiammes thanks love


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 28, 2016)

Where are my medals?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 28, 2016)

giantbiceps said:


> These don't require any requirements so can i have them ?



The cat isn't a real medal, I'm not about to hand it out. The cookie does have some requirements so you can't just request it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 28, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> how do i get a rezsheep?
> also no medals 4 me pls





Freechoice said:


> I want that Rezsheep the most
> 
> he's so cute



done too : )


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 28, 2016)

no medals 4 me


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 28, 2016)

but you said rezsheep


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 28, 2016)

i just asked how i could get one lol


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 28, 2016)

Joke medal
You ask for it, which I thought you did

Let me see how to fix that

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 28, 2016)

We can't get ride of medals, not without deleting the entire medal from the site, no more joke medals

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 28, 2016)

me rn

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 28, 2016)

Like i said if u pm the mods listed its easier to give out the medals instead of requesting them here.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 28, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> Thanks @Freyja
> 
> I'll pm next time then.



Yw. <3


----------



## Indra (Nov 28, 2016)

Yeah I don't think I met any requirements for any of this.

Just gimmie a 1 of time Zuko medal and I'll tip.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 28, 2016)

Medals will only be awarded if u pm the correct mod.


----------



## Eros (Nov 28, 2016)

I've never been banned. I'm a goddamn whore, and I'd like to be a Rezsheep please, because @Reznor is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 28, 2016)

Read the other posts please and read the op.. no awards will be awarded without pming a mod who can award them.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 28, 2016)

First of all, poor Freyja 
Secondly, I'm not sure if I want one just yet. Will be deciding later maybe. Though it's really dumb you can't remove them from single profiles without deleting it from the forums o_O

All in all, they're okay I guess.



Xiammes said:


> The cat isn't a real medal, I'm not about to hand it out. The cookie does have some requirements so you can't just request it.



Can we know those requirements, or are they supposed to stay a secret and be rewarded how you see fit? Also wanted to ask about the Contributor medal for example.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 28, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> First of all, poor Freyja
> Secondly, I'm not sure if I want one just yet. Will be deciding later maybe. Though it's really dumb you can't remove them from single profiles without deleting it from the forums o_O
> 
> All in all, they're okay I guess.
> ...



Its ok just pm one of us when you decide. Also the contributor one my guess would be if you helped NF in any way.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 28, 2016)

I want goddamned whore just cause it's a damn cat  Not requesting it but if I can have it then it's cool


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 28, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> I want goddamned whore just cause it's a damn cat  Not requesting it but if I can have it then it's cool



No


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 28, 2016)

I think Xiammes is gonna shoot anyone who requests it.


----------



## Rohan (Nov 29, 2016)

Interesting.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 29, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> I want goddamned whore just cause it's a damn cat  Not requesting it but if I can have it then it's cool


It's only for legit whores.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 29, 2016)

CAN I HAVE A MEDAL?


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 29, 2016)

can vak have my medals?


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 29, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> can vak have my medals?


NO NEPOTISM


----------



## John Wick (Nov 29, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> NO NEPOTISM


why fam, preet the admin is Indian and I don't get no nepotism from him and like indians are the definition of nepotism...


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 29, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> NO NEPOTISM


do you want my medals?
i dont want em


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 29, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> can vak have my medals?



Xiammes is gonna blow up seeing this. I can already tell u he is gonna say they need to be earned.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 29, 2016)

more surprised that a regular member would flip his shit over someone being given someone elses medals
now to see if he would take them if he could


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 29, 2016)

Well the point of the medals to get them is to earn them. If we just gave them to anyone then there would really be no point in them.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 29, 2016)

What about:


1st place - Win first place in a contest in the forum


NF member for ten years


Wanderer - Its a secret

I can accept that the NF member for ten years might be _slightly_ suggestive, but the others are pure class.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 29, 2016)

ane said:


> Please, bear in mind that, once a member has a medal, it can't be removed.



On that note, please remove the 1st place, NF tenure, God-damn whore and Rezsheep medals for me. I only want the ones I made.

As always I assume "can't be removed" just means "can only be removed with suitably high amounts of whining".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 29, 2016)

yes, thats what it is


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 29, 2016)

Shroomsday said:


> On that note, please remove the 1st place, NF tenure, God-damn whore and Rezsheep medals for me. I only want the ones I made.
> 
> As always I assume "can't be removed" just means "can only be removed with suitably high amounts of whining".



I asked you if you wanted all the medals and you said yes.. u didnt specify only the ones you made.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 29, 2016)

Freyja said:


> I asked you if you wanted all the medals and you said yes.. u didnt specify only the ones you made.



If you looked at the subtext, I said I wanted the ones I made (me repeating "All of them" did not conflict with this) and that I don't have gay dreams about @Reznor


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 29, 2016)

Shroomsday said:


> If you looked at the subtext, I said I wanted the ones I made (me repeating "All of them" did not conflict with this) and that I don't have gay dreams about @Reznor



But you do have gay dreams about Rez.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 29, 2016)

No just because I said that we had sex in the dream, if you look at the dream meanings, it just means that I value our platonic friendship.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 29, 2016)

Shroomsday said:


> No just because I said that we had sex in the dream, if you look at the dream meanings, it just means that I value our platonic friendship.



Omg you are so hilarious.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 29, 2016)

VAK said:


> why fam, preet the admin is Indian and I don't get no nepotism from him and like indians are the definition of nepotism...







aiyanah said:


> do you want my medals?
> i dont want em





aiyanah said:


> more surprised that a regular member would flip his shit over someone being given someone elses medals
> now to see if he would take them if he could



Was only supposed to be a dig at you people on the higher NF echelons who circle jerk each other with reps and likes anyway, so I thought maybe you'd leave the trophies out of this 

I'm sorry if you aren't part of that group. And it's funny you think this qualifies as "flipping my shit" 

You can be my guest though if it should be allowed lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 29, 2016)

oh so you want high numbers too
noted

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 30, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> oh so you want high numbers too
> noted


Thanks for trying to help, but I'd need like three full life-times to get into the millions. My current count is also as is only because an admin at one point gave out rep randomly. Like twice. 

So yeah, no fame, fam


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 30, 2016)

if you want more rep you should try repping people, like me, so i can rep you for more


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 30, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Thanks for trying to help, but I'd need like three full life-times to get into the millions. My current count is also as is only because an admin at one point gave out rep randomly. Like twice.
> 
> So yeah, no fame, fam


you just need to git gud


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 30, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> if you want more rep you should try repping people, like me, so i can rep you for more


I'm not really stumbling over many threads "people like you" are in. And with the likes nowadays I'm repping even less. But it's okay, really. I got other problems than rep on a forum. Though my completionist nature gets irritated by the shiny virtual points, I must say 



Vino said:


> you just need to git gud



That ship has sailed


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 30, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> That ship has sailed



Can't say you're wrong


----------



## Stelios (Dec 1, 2016)

I deserve some medals. just not sure of which and what


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 1, 2016)

Stelios said:


> I deserve some medals. just not sure of which and what


There you go


----------



## Stelios (Dec 1, 2016)

Vino said:


> There you go

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 1, 2016)

Me in green

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stelios (Dec 1, 2016)

Vino said:


> Me in green

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 1, 2016)

This thread right now doe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Dec 1, 2016)

Give me my fucking medals before I get pissed off.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 1, 2016)

requesting:

J-jam it in - received 500 likes

Contributor - Helped the betterment of NF


10k post medal

as well as :


and  


5 in total for me 

please and thank you


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 1, 2016)

Weiss said:


> requesting:
> 
> J-jam it in - received 500 likes
> 
> ...



Inb4 Freyja burns out, this isn't a request thread, PM a mod doofus

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 1, 2016)

I already PMed Xiammes but it doesnt hurt to duplicate the request

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 1, 2016)

> Xiammes hates medals confirmed

didnt give me the Catwhore or the Rezsheep

WHAT DO ?




I just need the cat and the sheep medals so I can sleep at night

then I will fuck out of this thread


pls


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 1, 2016)

nvm



why does Vino have everything ?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## giantbiceps (Dec 1, 2016)

I want to trade
 J-jam it in - received 500 likes
with a catwhore  .

Please grant me this wish


----------



## God Movement (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Stelios (Dec 1, 2016)

Requesting these awarded medals :



and the xmas version of rezsheep



please and thank you


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 1, 2016)

they are unsightly things. 

no disrespect to ben affleck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 1, 2016)

Weiss said:


> in fact Im willing to trade away my 2 current medals for Catwhore + Rezsheep
> 
> 
> 
> why does Vino have everything ?


cause he earned everything?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 1, 2016)

Ill never be as successful as Vino


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 1, 2016)

Shroomsday said:


> What about:
> 
> 
> 1st place - Win first place in a contest in the forum
> ...



I've realised the only way to get these three included, is for them to be for different categories. Something rare to demonstrate their exclusivity. Any suggestions?


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 1, 2016)

1st place changes to shitposting
nf member for ten years changes to posting nudes in the bh
wanderer i have no clue for, maybe a porn ban trophy?


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 1, 2016)

yes i am encouraging people to post pornography to get banned, i like nice things


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 1, 2016)

Did all people with catwhores blow Tazmo or something?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 1, 2016)

its like rezsheep, think of it as filler if you have ocd and empty uneven spaces tilt you


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 1, 2016)

Stelios said:


> Requesting these awarded medals :


done


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 1, 2016)

Here's a request thread. No spam. Use it or PM one of us.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 1, 2016)

Did you really just make a thread now because people are too dumb to just PM you directly?!


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 1, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Did you really just make a thread now because people are too dumb to just PM you directly?!


the ironic bit is that people will still be too dumb to use that thread

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 2, 2016)

so i am supposed to PM whit the requirements i already have or just  the medals then they automatically appears?


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 3, 2016)

Linkdarkside said:


> so i am supposed to PM whit the requirements i already have or just  the medals then they automatically appears?



you have to ask for them.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## NO (Dec 5, 2016)

Medals need to be centered within the template. 1 medal aligned to the left looks clunky.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 5, 2016)

Can we still make and submit medals?

I'm thinking, zodiac, star wars, pokemon badges, comic book logos (x-men) etc. might be fun
dragon balls


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 5, 2016)

we are talking of getting new medals but we are still deciding


----------



## NO (Dec 5, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> Medals need to be centered within the template. 1 medal aligned to the left looks clunky.


----------



## Gin (Dec 5, 2016)

can we just change all the medals to cat emotes so we don't have to completely compromise aesthetics for special snowflakedom


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 5, 2016)

ane said:


> *What are these medals?:*
> 
> J-jam it in - received 500 likes
> 
> ...




nf for ten years medal pls


----------



## John Wick (Dec 5, 2016)

Ava said:


> nf for ten years medal pls


Pm the mods in the post you dingbat


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 5, 2016)

ane said:


> we are talking of getting new medals but we are still deciding


----------



## Table (Dec 5, 2016)

Wait-- why can't medals be removed?


----------



## Table (Dec 5, 2016)

Can I change my username to literally just a medal of a table?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 5, 2016)

Table said:


> Wait-- why can't medals be removed?



there is only one person with the perms to do it and we don't even know if sadmins might remove that in the future


----------



## Reznor (Dec 5, 2016)

Only I can remove your medals, and I'll just make a mess while I do.

I can't be trusted.

It's not worth it.

Don't ask for medals if you don't really want them.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 5, 2016)

Reznor said:


> Only I can remove your medals, and I'll just make a mess while I do.
> 
> I can't be trusted.
> 
> ...



Reznor please move the four I asked you to. As we discussed I did not ask for these, I don't want to have to flag to Mbxx about allegations of breaching consent when he's already fighting his various legal battles.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NO (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Table (Dec 6, 2016)

Oh  gawd 

This is like deciding whether or not I want to get a tattoo!

Will I still be allowed to be buried in a Jewish cemetery?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2016)

.. did you delete the catwhore medal ?


MONSTERS


----------



## giantbiceps (Dec 6, 2016)

Weiss said:


> .. did you delete the catwhore medal ?
> 
> 
> MONSTERS



you whore


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 7, 2016)

wtf where's my  medal?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 7, 2016)

catwhore has been removed, i would guess because it promotes whoring of some kind
i like the updated rezsheep medal reason


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 7, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> catwhore has been removed, i would guess because it promotes whoring of some kind
> i like the updated rezsheep medal reason


What's wrong with being a whore?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reznor (Dec 8, 2016)

There were complaints about too many joke medals, so I decided to just delete it in order to gather counter-complaint energy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2016)

should have nuked the cookie

Catwhore >>>


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 8, 2016)

when reznor likes your post you get a reznor


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 8, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> when reznor likes your post you get a reznor


You got that right


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 8, 2016)

banana medal


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 8, 2016)

Satsuki said:


> banana medal


L-Lewd


----------



## Eros (Jan 21, 2017)

Vino said:


> wtf where's my  medal?


I want that one back too. Everyone calls me a whore and a slut. I think I've earned that one as a non-joke medal at this point. Also, I got to thinking... yeah, it's kind of ironic too. I haven't gotten any ass in quite some time. 

Also, on a serious, or maybe not so serious note, may I have a cookie? I could make a prank phone call and post the recording to prove my point if y'all like, but I doubt that's necessary.


----------



## Eros (Mar 29, 2017)

500 Likes Medal and a Cookie please.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 29, 2017)

They can't be removed. Are you sure?


----------



## Eros (Mar 29, 2017)

ane said:


> They can't be removed. Are you sure?


Yup.


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 29, 2017)

Alejandro said:


> Yup.



Done but accidently gave u both 500 likes medals.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 1, 2017)

interesting.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 9, 2017)

Can i have my banana please.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> Can i have my banana please.



Sure.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 30, 2017)

Magilou said:


> Sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Apr 30, 2017)

@Xiammes you got any medals for me?


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 30, 2017)

John "Duke" Wayne said:


> @Xiammes you got any medals for me?



Want them all at once?


----------



## John Wick (Apr 30, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Want them all at once?


umm ok


----------



## Recal (Jun 10, 2017)

Any chance of a tenure medal?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 10, 2017)

Recal said:


> Any chance of a tenure medal?



Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RBL (Jun 24, 2017)

I want a medal.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 24, 2017)

Ok what metals?


----------



## RBL (Jun 24, 2017)

Thank you for the cookie medal, i wish we could have a rock lee medal, to encourage young and youthful users.


----------



## Toph (Jun 25, 2017)

Gimme medals pls


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 25, 2017)

Can u guys specify which medals and not say give me medals.


----------



## RBL (Jun 25, 2017)

how do i get the homosexual sheep medal?


----------



## Toph (Jun 25, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> Can u guys specify which medals and not say give me medals.



rezsheep, jam it in and cookie

that wud b rly great <3333


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 26, 2017)

Straight Lace, Cookie, and 10k post medals please. And homosexual sheep.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 27, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> rezsheep, jam it in and cookie
> 
> that wud b rly great <3333





B Rabbit said:


> Straight Lace, Cookie, and 10k post medals please. And homosexual sheep.



These have been done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (Jul 1, 2017)

May I ask for which I'm qualified?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 1, 2017)

Kishido said:


> May I ask for which I'm qualified?





all medals posted on the first post.


----------



## Kishido (Jul 1, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> all medals posted on the first post.



Have seen it but which I'm allowed to have?

I know the 10 years medal and such but what about this Cookie or sheep?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 1, 2017)

Kishido said:


> Have seen it but which I'm allowed to have?
> 
> I know the 10 years medal and such but what about this Cookie or sheep?



If you want those i can give them to you.


----------



## Kishido (Jul 1, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> If you want those i can give them to you.



Naah just asking... Now I get that they are more gag medals.

If anything give me the "official" medals I received through the years here like 10k post and 10 years

Thanks for your time


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 1, 2017)

Kishido said:


> Naah just asking... Now I get that they are more gag medals.
> 
> If anything give me the "official" medals I received through the years here like 10k post and 10 years
> 
> Thanks for your time



NP and gave then to you.


----------



## Kishido (Jul 1, 2017)

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katie Atome (Jul 1, 2017)

These little additions always makes participation more interesting! : )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (Jul 2, 2017)

Can I have my 500 likes medal now as well? Thank You =)

EDIT
@Xiammes did it.

Thank You


----------



## Miss Ella (Jul 2, 2017)

Can i have that cute sheep ?


----------



## Miss Ella (Jul 2, 2017)

Can i have that cute sheep ?


----------



## Solar (Jul 12, 2017)

I request the Straight Laces medal. Thank you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 12, 2017)

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> I request the Straight Laces medal. Thank you.



Done


----------



## Krory (Jul 13, 2017)

How the hell is it you people can't remove medals?

That's retarded as hell.


----------



## Gin (Jul 13, 2017)

punishment for ever wanting them in the first place

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RBL (Jul 30, 2017)

Can i have the 500 likes medal?

and how do i join a catdank faction btw?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 30, 2017)

make a medal for the GOAT BOATs like me who have gotten >1000 'funny' ratings

call it 

'top bantz'

make the medal the 4head emote from twitch:


----------



## Eros (Jul 30, 2017)

10k please.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 3, 2017)

What medals are available for me?


----------



## RBL (Aug 4, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> What medals are available for me?



the cookie medal, the homosexual sheep, 10k post medal, and the straight lace medal


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)

Applying for my 500 likes medal. @ane


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2017)

ane said:


> 1st place - Win first place in a contest in the forum



I have won 1-st place in DB section in the past (see opening post in linked thread)



ane said:


> Broke through heaven - Has achieved 2m rep


have 2M+ rep


applying for both of these medals @Aphrodite @Trinity @Xiammes @ane



edit: thx


----------



## Kishido (Aug 31, 2017)

Hey I won the section voting for ningen of the month.

Can I get the win a contest medal?


----------



## Monna (Aug 31, 2017)

I posted this in the other thread. may as well post it here:

I would like to request the following medals please:


   (August NotM)


----------



## AmegaMorte (Sep 14, 2017)

OOO Good!


----------

